
Official Reddit mobile apps (Android, iOS) - paride5745
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/4dqxgt/reddit_mobile_apps/
======
tdkl
I wonder how the ads will look like after users 3 months of reddit gold
expires. I also wonder if the 3rd party reddit clients will also see ads, or
we'll see a drastic API change to bring everyone to the official client and
gold subscription instead. Hope this won't turn into Twitter API woes.

~~~
RivieraKid
> Hope this won't turn into Twitter API woes.

It will, the motivation behind this app is not improving mobile reddit
experience (already very good), it's monetizing quickly growing and currently
unmonetizable mobile users. So they will either make people to move to their
app or find a way to monetize 3rd party apps.

------
sandebert
Somewhat related: Does someone know what happened to the official AMA app for
Android? It can't be found on the Play store anymore, but I still have it
installed. I tried googling for info about it disappearing but came up empty.
(It's a bit broken nowadays, questions and answers aren't loading. But I can
still see the AMAs.)

